# State trust lands sale



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Ever wonder what will happen to the Federal lands if the State of Utah ever gets their greedy hands on it? Look no further than this.

http://trustlands.utah.gov/sale-2375-acres-of-school-trust-land-june-3/

It's only a few days away.

Look for more and more of same if the State somehow manages to swindle the public and gets its hands on the Fed's lands.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The state of UT would go bankrupt if they sold all the land...


----------

